# Intel SSD 320 mountroot failed



## laufdi (Jul 5, 2013)

Error 19. Device is not listed on "?" at the mountroot prompt. Only cd0 and acd0. On Lenovo T61. What can I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?  Do you have the latest BIOS?


----------



## laufdi (Jul 5, 2013)

9.1-STABLE #21. BIOS update didn't help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

Is this with an install CD, memory stick, or after FreeBSD has been installed?


----------



## laufdi (Jul 5, 2013)

I copied a whole disk on another computer (T410). There I got an error while copying. Now I want to rescue that disk on the T61 because I cannot connect it to the T410 again 
	
	



```
cam_periph_alloc: attempt to re-allocate valid device ada1 rejected flags 0x18
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

If the disk is already having errors, don't try to boot from it.  Boot mfsBSD and use it to mount that disk.  But if it's having errors, best to copy it with dd(1) and work only on the copy.


----------



## laufdi (Jul 5, 2013)

The disk does not appear on mfsBSD either*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

This may not be a problem that FreeBSD can solve.  Intel may have utilities that can check the SSD.


----------



## laufdi (Jul 5, 2013)

It works with a USB adapter and I can boot it.

... and everything works well in the T410.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry, I'm lost.  It sounded like it didn't work in the T410, you copied it and got errors, and now it does not work in the T61.  Please start from the beginning and describe what you did and why.  Please give as many details as possible.  Are you trying to recover data or reuse an SSD in a different system?


----------



## laufdi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry. 

I wanted to replace the SSD in my T410. So on the T410 I copied everything from the old to the new Intel 320 SSD (connected via eSATA). At the end of that some error happened (a cable problem I hope) and I could not reconnect the Intel to the T410. So because I didn't want to reboot I wanted to fix it with the T61, but there it couldn't mountroot because it didn't see the device. 

In the end I put the Intel into the T410 where it booted without problem and I could rsync everything that was missing from the old SSD.

Remains the unsolved problem of the SSD not being detected in the T61, which doesn't matter to me anymore.


----------

